# yep its now or never decided spain this year is going to happen !



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

after many hours burning the midnight oil and a few bottles of wine 
we have decided sod it we are going to make the move asap
hopefully in time for summer 
just wanted to get some idea from all you in the no really
we love the benidorm area (party animals)
any advice on long term rental please would be great
or maybe someone who has somewere near could forward details etc
poss benalmadena area as well (bet ive spelt that wrong lol)
i no im going to get gunned down now but here we go.
my partner will need to find work but not quickly as we have enough to get by for a year or so no problem. i hopefully within the next few week will be be passd for my disabilty claim well its 99% deff which im sure u can claim over in spain as well

whats are chance of making it through the first year ?
and not having to return with are tail between are legs
i have spoke to jo about this and she no,s someone with the same disabilty as i have which is so much improved with the better weather in spain 
hence that being are main reason to leave the uk
its not something we havent thought of lightly in i have a great business in the uk and am used to a good standerd of living. and no we will have to drop down a peg or two from that.
my other half is a mangeress at a pub near us. and will have glowing referance,s. and there is nothing she dont no about the pub game. but is willing to take any work offered in due course.
we dont even mind a mobile home just need the sunnnnnnn so soonnnnnnnn.
cheers all 
and lets wait and see what you all think 
regards shaun


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> after many hours burning the midnight oil and a few bottles of wine
> we have decided sod it we are going to make the move asap
> hopefully in time for summer
> just wanted to get some idea from all you in the no really
> ...


You know what we all think LOL!!! come over, try and give it a go BUT DONT BURN YOUR BRIDGES!! Tell the folk back home that it is just an experiment for a year and then if it goes wrong you can save face by just saying, "well it was only for a year" and if it doesnt then great!!!!

The work thing is that if you can get "in", your "better half" may well get bits and peices, but it probably wont be regular or reliable, but if you can survive and make do then who knows what´ll happen in the future when this "crisis" is over.

One more word of warning, from what I´ve seen, its very easy to get into the "holiday" mode when you first arrive and then difficult to actually then get out of it and work.

If you come to Benalmadena, you guys must say hi, I´m 20 mins away, I´ll introduce you to my friend with your disabiltiy and you two can compare notes etc

P.S. Thats the first time that you HAVE spelt Benalmadena right!! LOL 

Jo x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> You know what we all think LOL!!! come over, try and give it a go BUT DONT BURN YOUR BRIDGES!! Tell the folk back home that it is just an experiment for a year and then if it goes wrong you can save face by just saying, "well it was only for a year" and if it doesnt then great!!!!
> 
> The work thing is that if you can get "in", your "better half" may well get bits and peices, but it probably wont be regular or reliable, but if you can survive and make do then who knows what´ll happen in the future when this "crisis" is over.
> 
> ...



jo im just sick of the pain im suffering living here,
i no every time i go abroad its 50% better so why stay here ?
as for the work as long as i can claim my benifit over there i dont honestly see there being to much of a problem. 
we have worked out are money on the following idea.
12k for rent and shopping for the year.
leaving us around 20k to play with (i dont mean party party mood) lol
are idea is to pay a years rent stright up front get it out of the way so to speak.
and i no about the holiday spirit will be hard to shake off  
being a party animal and all that !!!!
i have also a good chunk coming my way from sale of the business !

theres another question we have been wondering how we could advertise the business as a poss swap for a mobile home in spain that would solve all are problems accomadation wise ! were would be the best place to poss atract the right atttention etc ?
were can we do this advertise it i meen ? all ideas would be great i no you cant on the forum as ive already had my dannys wrapped for doing it 

my business made 65k profit last year and continues to make a good profit for obvious reasons im having to pull out of it.
so any ideas on that would be great would be an ideal way for someone returning from spain to uk to jump stright into !

good business are hard to come by after all !

as for the workside the mrs would be happy with any work she can get really part time or full.
i also have a few ideas for internet earning which will work as i have done the same thing before distance from the uk makes no odds with it.
thanks for your thoughts.
one last thing would love to meet up if we do move over there and as im now addicted to the forum even if i dont im sure we wont lose touch anyway.
and as u rightly point out would be good to exchange notes etc with your freind who has the same condition as myself.
regards shaun


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

vernon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent you a PM as I can help with long term accommodation in Benidorm.
> 
> Thanx, Vernon



thanks vernon is this something u have most of the time ? because this will take a few month to sort are end out still but it is a 100% done thing in are eyes.
and i cannot wait a day more than i have to 
regards shaun


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maxd said:


> Why you claming disabilty and claim to be a party animal at the same time. Do not seem too disabled to me?


Even the disabled can party!!

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Even the disabled can party!!
> 
> Jo x


Exactly! Stravinsky has the disability of a stupid ponytail on the back of his empty head......but it doesn't stop him letting it all hang out at the local Darby and Joan club!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Exactly! Stravinsky has the disability of a stupid ponytail on the back of his empty head......but it doesn't stop him letting it all hang out at the local Darby and Joan club!




Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maxd said:


> Looks like another sponger to me. Like the couple this week who "could not move" but were sailing around the world at the tax payers expense.
> 
> Too ill to work but no prob starting up a business whilst claiming. Nice one if you can get away with it.



Gosh how on earth have you worked that out?? I dont think you have any of the facts do you?? You should stick to informed judgements, otherwise you´ll make yourself very unpopular with everyone and look incredibly foolish!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Best of luck to you Shaun and Mrs Shaun!!!  Yes, it can be bloody hard - nigh on impossible at times (just check out the forum) but it CAN be done.....as Jojo rightly says on a lot of her postings, don't burn your bridges.....it's amazing what quality of life can be achieved by just feeling that bit healthier - my dad's exactly the same You're nowhere near us, but you're already making some expat contacts down there - it's a start!!!
Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Best of luck to you Shaun and Mrs Shaun!!!  Yes, it can be bloody hard - nigh on impossible at times (just check out the forum) but it CAN be done.....as Jojo rightly says on a lot of her postings, don't burn your bridges.....it's amazing what quality of life can be achieved by just feeling that bit healthier - my dad's exactly the same You're nowhere near us, but you're already making some expat contacts down there - it's a start!!!
> Tallulah.x



thanks for that
i no its a big gamble for all of us and its also something that has been thought about long and hard.
the party animal bit is something u cant get out of me lol
(im still young at heart just knackered in the body lol)
i have no sorry (me and the mrs have) always worked hard all are lives.
anything we have is are,s no hp finance etc etc
so were that berk is coming from i dont no ?
anyway his or her comments have been deleted thank god.
ive paid more in taxs etc then most and rightly desreve any disabilty benifit i can get. ive never been a scrounger or layabout and hate my disability.
but hey thats life !
there,s always someone worse off than yourself, i was blessed with 4 beautifull kids, a mrs to die for and a good living all these years i cant complain.
and yes your correct tallulah im slowley getting to no good people on here as well. inc yourself.
cant wait to join everyone in spain 
let the good times roll 
regards shaun
life just gets better each day !


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Exactly! Stravinsky has the disability of a stupid ponytail on the back of his empty head......but it doesn't stop him letting it all hang out at the local Darby and Joan club!


darby and joan club
wheel tappers and shunters is better 
colin crompton those were the days lol ding a ling a ling


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> thanks for that
> i no its a big gamble for all of us and its also something that has been thought about long and hard.
> the party animal bit is something u cant get out of me lol
> (im still young at heart just knackered in the body lol)
> ...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hon, there are some people put on this earth with an incredible skill to wind others up but I guess, public forum and all that....my dad's on incapacity now for a short time anyway until he reaches retirement this year - and again, worked hard all his life making incredible sacrifices for his family, but the knee replacement took that all away unfortunately... But it sure as hell doesn't stop him from trying to have a bloody good time, so good on you - there must be some very silly people out there who believe that someone's going to post on the forum saying they're benefit cheats or something!!! Are the disabled not able to enjoy themselves too??!! Anyhoo....you've done your homework, now get your ass over here! there's a lovely bottle of something chilled in the fridge waiting for you guys!!
> Tallulah.x


Well said!



Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> jkchawner said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that
> ...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jkchawner,

I have no idea what your disability is, but if good weather is going to reduce the level of pain I fully understand your intentions.

I was checked out a couple of years ago, thinking that things were far worse than they actually turned out to be. My problem appears to be rheumatism based affecting both knees and elbows. The pain in winter can vary from tollerable to agony, but our poor summers give me little respite.

My problems are self inflicted, too much sport, ignoring injuries and thinking that I was immortal. Two weeks in the Spanish sun, swimming in the sea, long beach walks etc; and the pain and stiffness almost disappears, I can even manage some light jogging. If I get to fulfill my dream of living at least 6 months a year in Spain I might even pick up my tennis racket again, I was capable of beating good quality players in their teens only 12 years ago, but next time will content myself with veterans doubles matches.

You must make your dream work, rather to live off little in Spain and feel well than ending up being a financially comfortable pain racked misery in the UK. You deserve all the good luck there is, live the dream, this is for real, it's not a bloody rehearsal.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

A word of warning though. Apart from the debilitating ponytail that Xtreme was kind enough to point out, I suffer from artritis in my neck. My Spanish neighbour has a bad back complaint and has lived in Belgium all his life.

We both moved here in the Northern CB between 3 & 5 years ago and have found that due to a very humid climate up here our aches and pains are often worse than in the countries from whence we came.

For instance at Christmas I went back to the Uk for 3 weeks and my neck was better there than it had been here

So choose your area carefully

The other comments btw were removed yesterday as they were unecessary


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Apart from the debilitating ponytail that Xtreme was kind enough to point out, I suffer from artritis in my neck.


And you don't see the connection between the two Jon?

Any medic will tell you that a proliferation of hair at the back with no hair at the front to counter-balance it is obviously going to give you problems.

As growing more hair at the front is an avenue that was closed to you many years ago......there's only one option available....a ZZ Top beard!

*You* could be that sharp dressed man!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> And you don't see the connection between the two Jon?
> 
> Any medic will tell you that a proliferation of hair at the back with no hair at the front to counter-balance it is obviously going to give you problems.
> 
> ...


I _do _hope you're not taking the p!ss out of my serious illness


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> And you don't see the connection between the two Jon?
> 
> Any medic will tell you that a proliferation of hair at the back with no hair at the front to counter-balance it is obviously going to give you problems.
> 
> ...


PMSL 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I _do _hope you're not taking the p!ss out of my serious illness


As far as I'm aware bad personal grooming does not fall into that category!

You'll never get any respect till you stop wearing flares! Now can you dig _that?_


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> As far as I'm aware bad personal grooming does not fall into that category!
> 
> You'll never get any respect till you stop wearing flares! Now can you dig _that?_



Thats rich coming from someone who, not so long ago, had orange hair and still thinks chav tracksuits are a fashion statement!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats rich coming from someone who, not so long ago, had orange hair and still thinks chav tracksuits are a fashion statement!


stanf back to back guys
on my command forward 20 paces
then on my 2nd command
turnaround as fast as u can and let rip with the handbags


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You'll never get any respect till you stop wearing flares! Now can you dig that?


What! You mean they've gone out of fashion??


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You'll never get any respect till you stop wearing flares! Now can you dig _that?_


Flares are back in fashion and have been for a while now!! I know, I´ve got daughters!!

Jo x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Flares are back in fashion and have been for a while now!! I know, I´ve got daughters!!
> 
> Jo x


I thought it was too outrageous to be true. Next XTeme will be trying to tell us that no one wears tank tops any more.


Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> And you don't see the connection between the two Jon?
> 
> Any medic will tell you that a proliferation of hair at the back with no hair at the front to counter-balance it is obviously going to give you problems.
> 
> ...


Hey Xtreme, I happen to have a pony tail & a ZZ Top beard ! so what are you saying? griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Hey Xtreme, I happen to have a pony tail & a ZZ Top beard ! so what are you saying? griz


I'm saying you got _less_ chance with the Espanolas than Steve Hall does Griz!

You want a mature James Dean image like me you do Griz!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I'm saying you got _less_ chance with the Espanolas than Steve Hall does Griz!
> 
> You want a mature James Dean image like me you do Griz!




I think that is why my wife won't let me change my appearance lol . griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I'm saying you got _less_ chance with the Espanolas than Steve Hall does Griz!



Poor Steve, he really is such a nice chap you know!!!!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

do u like my new pic ive added to my avator lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> do u like my new pic ive added to my avator lol



NO!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> NO!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


its better than the one of my ugly mush


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> its better than the one of my ugly mush


and its promoting good old england

the mrs is jealous she only owns vests !


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> and its promoting good old england
> 
> the mrs is jealous she only owns vests !


But do the vests have the same perpetual motion? lol .griz


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

griz616 said:


> But do the vests have the same perpetual motion? lol .griz


u could put her on a trampoline with a chivers jelly in each cup and she still would not come close lol


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> A word of warning though. Apart from the debilitating ponytail that Xtreme was kind enough to point out, I suffer from artritis in my neck. My Spanish neighbour has a bad back complaint and has lived in Belgium all his life.
> 
> We both moved here in the Northern CB between 3 & 5 years ago and have found that due to a very humid climate up here our aches and pains are often worse than in the countries from whence we came.
> 
> ...


Well that's it sorted Strav, have your head detached at the lower neck and send it and the ponytail back home, the rest of you could then stay on in Spain and you could enjoy the best of both worlds. 

But on a more sensible note, that's why it's best not to burn your bridges. If he comes over and finds that the Spanish climate is good for his back, all the better. If the pain gets worse he can always go back. If it remains the same it's a choice between having a bad back in either the UK or in Spain.


----------

